# Lighthouse



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

The lighthouse I picked up yesterday. Not sure if I'm using it on the railroad, or by our koi pond. It does fit into g-scale, since it would be 50 to 59 scale feet tall.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

That's a good looking lighthouse. Where did you find it, and what is it made of?


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Material: Magnesium Oxychloride Cement, Led, Fibreglass, Iron, Plastic

Came from this place...

https://www.athome.com/31-in.-red-solar-lighthouse/124114893.html#q=lighthouse&start=1


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a nice one!


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

...and the price isn't bad either for concrete


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

HW;

The height is not unreasonable for a lighthouse beside one of the Great Lakes. Also, the public swimming pool at Hershey Park (now gone) had a miniature lighthouse (about 25 ft. high) that doubled as a floodlight for night lighting.

Just a thought,
David Meashey


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Dave Meashey said:


> HW;
> 
> The height is not unreasonable for a lighthouse beside one of the Great Lakes. Also, the public swimming pool at Hershey Park (now gone) had a miniature lighthouse (about 25 ft. high) that doubled as a floodlight for night lighting.
> 
> ...



I grew up in Kenosha, WI. The Kenosha Lighthouse was 50 or 51 feet tall, depending on which source you consult.


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

The lighthouse rotates just a little fast...


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

If you have room to add a rheostat between the power supply and the motor that turns the light, you can slow down that rotation to a more scale speed.


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah, I just have to 'borrow' one from the parts bin at work...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

HW;

A dimmer switch will work. It is not too critical about the input voltage, and dimmer switches are relatively inexpensive and plentiful.

Just a thought,
David Meashey


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Whereas a rheostat or potentiometer from work is free. We have bins full of individual components for equipment we no longer have. Anyone who needs caps, or resistors, or inductors, or whatever, for personal projects just goes and gets some.


----------

